# Crusher



## claws (Dec 16, 2003)

I found this forum the other day, and it is now on my lists of favorites!

This story is about a cat my sister had named named Crusher.

My sister's husband owns a scrap metal yard and processes scrap cars to sell to steel foundries. They take in many cars in a day and send them to the car crusher to be smashed. One day they took in a car and just before the crane picked it up to put it in the crushing machine, one of the workers heard a faint cry coming from the trunk. They opened up the trunk and found a sealed plastic bag that contained Kittens. All of the kittens were dead except for one, this kitten was taken home and named "Crusher" where he became the "top tomcat" and lived a long and happy life.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

claws, I'm so glad Crusher made it! Close call. I'm so glad you found us. Welcome! Did you introduce yourself in the Say Meow forum? That way more people will know you're here!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum , Claws. I love Crusher's story!
Do you have kitties of your own?


----------



## claws (Dec 16, 2003)

Ioana: Yes I have one that I love dearly, he is having some problems (see health and nutrition section) I found this forum while researching to find out what is wrong with my cat. 

Jeanie: I will try get time to introduce my self later today. I have owned many cats over the years but never more than one at a time. I have other cat stories - some happy , some sad.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

(Claws - I have encountered the Cat Forum the same way as you did...and I have been here for quiete a while now :shock: . We are looking forward to hearing more stories from you as soon as you will be able to )


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Wow, what a story! I am relieved to hear that at least one kitty made it through a nice and happy life.


----------

